# 00' Sentra GXE 1.8L P1320 Code



## Chosenbc (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have a 2000 Sentra GXE with the 1.8L Engine (Manual Tranny). I have been having an issue with the P1320 error Code coming on and staying on for months at a time. The car seems to run fine with no shaking, leaking, charging, starting, stalling, acceleration, or even gas millage issues. I need to get this fixed and would like some suggestions. 

What has been done so far... Complete Cat Back exhaust system replacement (California Emissions), 2 out of 4 Ignition Coils (OEM)have been changed (at least I am pretty sure it was ignition coils) new battery, alt, belts, and even some grounding cables that were causing other issues. 

The main reason I need this fixed is to pass inspection. 

So far I have heard of 2 things that could be wrong, Voltage from ignition coil, or ECU. Any Ideas?:newbie:


----------

